

Ask HN: Got into YC. Where do we live? - stevenklein

Just heard back that we've been accepted to the Summer 2013 class. I have a few days to find a house while we're out here. Any tips on where to live?
======
joshAg
What are you looking for? Pretty much anywhere between the presidio
neighborhood in sf all the way down the peninsula to say Cupertino/Sunnyvale
will be good, depending on what you want.

BART stops running about 12:30 AM and caltrain stops around 9, so unless you
plan to work normal hours, plan on needing a car or a bike to get to and from
the office. Commuting in a car is not fun, because traffic can be pretty bad.

------
vyoung2
Recommend trying to find something short term in SF. Apart from the fact that
all the major startups (Twitter, Obvious Corp, Pinterest, Airbnb, Square, etc)
are based in SF, it's only a 35-40 min drive to Mountain View and most
importantly, you'll be able to connect more easily with YC alum mostly living
in SF. Check Craigslist SF Bay for short term, furnished housing.

~~~
stevenklein
Ah interesting take. Did you go through YC?

~~~
zefi
This probably what we'll be doing.

~~~
vyoung2
Even Zuck prefers to live in SF (he has a house in Palo Alto 'only' because of
office proximity). Ron Conway lives in SF. Marissa Mayer (except when she has
to be at Yahoo), Drew Houston, Jack Dorsey, David Sacks, etc - all live in SF.
Everyone commutes via shuttle/train to Mountain View or Menlo/PA.

------
bitsweet
As bad as mountain view is, you'll want to be there for at least the time
during YC.

IIRC, YC will send you leads on places to live shortly after interviews.

~~~
stevenklein
Yeah we want to go close to the YC offices if possible. Do you know if most
people do houses or apartments?

~~~
vyoung2
Some homes have short term sublet rentals. (airbnb, homeaway). For short term
apts in Mountain view, try here: <http://bit.ly/ZSpLCS>

------
jwb119
I may have a furnished spare bedroom available, just off of Castro Street
about a mile from YC. Feel free to ping me.

------
rdl
Strongly suggest mountain view. Avalon, etc. are fine.

------
argumentum
South Bay for sure, during YC. MV, Palo Alto, Los Altos, Menlo Park etc. You
can move to SF after YC.

Anywhere close to YC with easy access to the 280 is best.

